# Wife's cane. From Crepe Myrtle



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm making a cane for my wife. It's made from a crepe myrtle trunk. So far it's unfinished and only has the handle attached. I will still cut it to length and attach a small rubber tip. Of course she said she kind of like it long. She teaches ballet and she said it looks like and old school ballet diva teaching cane.

I really like the wood. It's quite white. I am almost afraid to apply any finish. It's also not bad to work. Tight grained and yet not too hard.

The trick will be to cut it at a place along the curves that sits under the top so it can be used s a functional cane.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's a nice piece! Looks like there is a bit of room down there for the cut and keep the handle inline with the end. I know

what you mean about finish, it's a very nice natural color already. What were you thinking, perhaps a natural oil or a clear coat?


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm thinking either a natural oil or a Danish oil. I've got a couple of extra pieces to test to see what looks good


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice stick AAAndrew!


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. What's cool about the wood, besides its twistyness and whiteness is that it's pretty strong and stiff. The bottom is small enough to fit into a standard tip for an aluminum walking pole without much whittling, but it doesn't bend when even I lean on it. Now I'm looking at the millions of crepe myrtle growing all over the place in gardens with a greedy eye...

There's wood all over that works well for canes and sticks, you just have to look.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAndrew said:


> Thanks. What's cool about the wood, besides its twistyness and whiteness is that it's pretty strong and stiff. The bottom is small enough to fit into a standard tip for an aluminum walking pole without much whittling, but it doesn't bend when even I lean on it. Now I'm looking at the millions of crepe myrtle growing all over the place in gardens with a greedy eye...
> 
> There's wood all over that works well for canes and sticks, you just have to look.


Yes--it's quite addictive!


----------



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice stick, AAAndrew! :thumbsu: :thumbsu:

It is even better that your wife likes it.

Thanks for the interesting info about the crepe myrtle. Since it is so stiff and strong, it is definitely fit to be a ballet mistress'/master's stick.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

littleknife said:


> Nice stick, AAAndrew! :thumbsu: :thumbsu:
> 
> It is even better that your wife likes it.
> 
> Thanks for the interesting info about the crepe myrtle. Since it is so stiff and strong, it is definitely fit to be a ballet mistress'/master's stick.


All the better to whack the kids with.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

So, I finished the cane. I ended up going with a clear Danish oil which worked out quite nicely. It's slightly protected, but doesn't look plastic. It also kept the nice, while color of the wood.

As I mentioned before, the wood is quite hard. You can't dent it with a fingernail. I'd say, just guessing, that it's up there with white oak in terms of hardness. There are larger related species that do yield lumber that's often called pyinma or Asian Satinwood and is often used for building bridges, boats and railroad sleepers.

All that in your common crepe myrtle.





  








Wife&#39;s Cane with cat.jpg




__
AAAndrew


__
Sep 9, 2013




The cane I made for my wife out of crepe myrtle. With cat for scale.






It's pleased her enough that she's suggested replacing a cheesy chair by the front door and finding a large porcelain or wooden umbrella stand in which to put walking sticks. :startle:

First time that's ever happened.


----------



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you know the dimensions of the ball-handle?


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a 3/4" interior diameter pear-shaped ball.

http://www.treelineusa.com/brass-pear-top.html


----------



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

@AAAndrew

I'm asking asking because I've located a tapered ball knob - kinda pear shaped - that I like, and it's 1 5/8" at its widest point. It's over 2" tall. I can get it with a 1" long thread stud to go into the stick I'm designing. I guess my question is, your knob is 2 1/8" diameter, I'm wondering if you think that might be too small for the hand?

This won't be a cane, mind you. I'm making a walking stick for balancing purposes only. I plan on using a rubber grip below the knob as the main place to hold it.


----------



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm wondering if you thing the knob for my stick might be too small.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Earlier this spring someone cut down their entire fence row of crepe myrtles. I saw them lying by the street, most were very straight and perfect diameter. I couldn't get them in my car so I planned on coming back with my trailer, but of course, the city got their first...sad day


----------

